
Mounting evidence for Covid-19 treatments - andrewtbham
https://medium.com/@andrewt3000/covid-19-and-hypoxemia-697bc8a19bae
======
egfx
Does this mean that the main course of treatment is a blood transfusion? Or
can you take medication to clear out the blood?

~~~
andrewtbham
@yishan is suggesting to try blood transfusions as a treatment but also as a
way to see if that is the problem. The conventional wisdom is that people are
dying from pneumonia/ADSR. Not hypoxia.

------
adrianhel
This was really interesting! Would be interesting to see how this interacts
with hemochromatosis.

